# ROCKMANS REPORT LAKE MILLE LACS MN.



## ROCKMAN (Jun 28, 2004)

It will not be long and the full moon phase will be upon us. The full moon in September is on the 28th of month. The full moon in October. is also on the 28th so get your raps out and get them tuned. Get the new line on all of your reels and make sure that you have plenty of ball bearing swivels. It is going to be a great year for rapping. I was out on a guide on Sunday night and we spanked the walleyes out on the reefs for 5 straight hours. From 8:00 PM to 1:30 am. The biggest being 29 1/2 inches. We also kept 8 fish in the 18 to 21 inch class. Total catch for the evening was 22 walleyes, 7 big perch and 1 21 in. Small Mouth. The hot bait was a # 7 shallow running shad in the fire tiger. Running 5 to 10 ft of water with 120 ft of line out. It was a great night to be out on sun. I think that there were more people out that night then I have seen in weeks. There were also fish caught in other boats under bobbers, but I saw more lights come on in boats that were trolling then were bobbing. The fish are looking very fat and plump this season, now that there is more feed for them. There were a couple of big muskies caught that night too. Not by us, but that is ok, they will spool you before you know it, on a spinner rod. All I can say is if you get one hooked up, hit reverse as fast as you can and be ready for the ride of your life. I hope to see more of you this season that I have not seen in a while. The bite is on and the fish you catch will be the fish you can keep. There are a lot of fish in the 19 to 22 inch class. There are also plenty in the 28 to 30 inch class to mount. They are very heavy this year. I have always liked the 3 days before and 2 days after the full moon. It seems that the build up to the actual full moon is better than the 2 days after. At any rate, you have 6 days of prime fall fishing during the phases. Sept. seems to be the month of the eater walleyes with some big walleyes also, but Oct. full moon phase is always big fish time. The water gets cooler and the tullibees start to move up onto the rocks. The big walleyes are always rite behind them. You will catch more big walleyes in the full moon phase of Oct. with the tail of the tullibee sticking out of their throats than at any other time of the year. Husky jerks in the #13 to #18 sizes in the black and silver chrome finish and the fire tiger series and the #9 shads. But there are more than just those colors to use. Set one of your reels up with your favorite multifilament line so you can feel the action of those big lures. If you can't feel it you are basically fishing blind. You must tune your lures in the boat while trolling. You cannot tune them by reeling them in at the dock. Lures are made to run at a certain speed at a certain depth, it is hard to have a lure run at reeling speed and match up with a trolling speed under different water conditions in the boat. They will not run the same. So spend some time in the next few weeks to get out in your boat and tune them babies in. The muskies are still being caught on the rocks and down in Vineland Bay under bobbers with a 10 inch sucker minnow. The musky guys are also catching big walleyes on top water baits on the weed lines in both Cove and Vineland Bay. When I see you, I can fill you in on the details of the bite as we get closer to the phase.

That is all for now.

As always

Stay safe 
We will see ya when we see ya.
Rockman


----------

